Ask HN: How do you think mankind is going to 'solve' climate change? - Red_Tarsius
======
hoodoof
It won't.

Personal self interest, corporate self interest, arbitrary community group
self interest, national self interest will never be able to put their self
interest above that of the planet/civilization sufficiently to "fix" global
warming, which BTW is probably too latee to fix anyway.

It is a very grim future our children face.

------
abeTom
No chance whatsoever that the major industrial nations, developed and
developing, will ever come to an agreement that they will actually implement.
What ever they agree to will not be implemented. The problem is that it would
destroy their economies and consequently, jobs.

Even if they would implement it, it is too far gone, I think. I'm sure that at
some point clean energy tech will truly be viable but right now it is not
capable of replacing fossil fuel in an economical manner. And I truly think
that the damage(burning fossil fuel) already done up till now and the near
future have hit the point at which its effects are not reversible as far as
climate change is concerned.

At an intuitive or visceral level, people already know this is the case and
they are just too afraid to admit it.

The only hope is to tackle the problem by removing carbon from the atmosphere
by technological means. Is technological development in the future capable of
removing such an enormous volume of carbon dioxide from the atmosphere? I hope
so but really don't think so.

The problem is that millions of years of carbon being removed from the
atmosphere and sequestered has been put back in the atmosphere in a hundred
years. Only a process having exponentially greater impact than the one that
put it in the ground would be able to stem the destructive changes we face.
This technology would have to be developed in short order.

------
LinuxBender
Is it possible that there isn't a climate problem? Perhaps we have served our
purpose[1] and now the Earth is simply shedding us.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rld0KDcan_w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rld0KDcan_w)

------
airbreather
The solution is to adapt, mankind has done it before, generally relocation is
the key, though technology may overcome this need in some cases.

------
dredmorbius
One of two ways:

A: Successfully.

B: Not.

